# letro and adex for gyno on cycle?



## Broted (Aug 16, 2011)

Currently on 12wk cycle of Test E 600wk and Tren E 400wk.  I am on my 5wk now and gyno has come up quick with about a nickle size lump under one nipple and a smaller one on the other. I remember reading that using adex is not needed if you are using letro. Also not sure what doseage of letro to take.


----------



## brundel (Aug 16, 2011)

Start nolva at 20mg a day.
Also start an AI.
Letro at 1.25-2.5 a day is pretty brutal on the joints and libido but will destroy estro.
Adex go .5-1mg a day
Aromasin go 12.5-25 a day


----------



## gunnar31656 (Sep 19, 2011)

nova was specifically designed for breast tissue in cancer patients, best for gyno


----------

